# They started coming but we stopped them at the border



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAt5hBiAXek[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Y'all need to get Trump to build a wall...&#128514;


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 22, 2016)

Newscasters talk funny in Canada


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Newscasters talk funny in Canada, *eh*



There, fixed it for ya...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2016)

We will just paint the line red, that'll stop em.


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2016)

Worst computer voice ever!

Your paint wall is small and doesn't stop much.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris, you want to move, come up and build a wall, 100 miles a year 50 years work. No Trump will hire Mexicans.
What red lines don't work?


----------



## Chris (Aug 22, 2016)

100 miles a year is a lot of wall. If I worked every day of the year I would have to build 1,446.57 feet per day. I can't keep up at that rate.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2016)

*If I worked every day of the year*.
Yeah right.


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2016)

If I worked

Yeah right.


----------

